# Family Fun



## kofkorn (Sep 4, 2015)

Took my brother and nephew out fishing last weekend. We hit the smallies pretty good early in the morning, then by about 9:00, we were landing largemouths. It was my nephew's first real bass trip, and he did really well. My brother landed a nice 2lb 8oz largemouth. Later in the day we went onto my local pond and slayed the crappie. Got enough to get them a good meal of fillets.


----------



## AllOutdoors (Sep 4, 2015)

Awesome! Sounds like a great time.


----------



## bobberboy (Sep 5, 2015)

Sweet little guy - the one without the beard...


----------

